# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Jumbo Tosai Kujaku Omosako Keeping Contest

## pieth

Dalam Kesempatan kali ini *JDKC* menghadirkan 33ekor *Jumbo Tosai Kujaku* pilihan dari Farm *Omosako* , yang akan di lakukan kegiatan Keeping Contest melalui Forum KOI-S untuk teman-teman sekalian







*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaikbaiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Maret 2020.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 33 ekor Kujaku kelahiran 2018


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 4.500.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 10 Juli 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=4500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 4.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di *Green Garden Jakarta Barat*, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 20 Maret 2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan pada saat trip _Japan di bulan April 2020_
Penilaian ikan akan langsung di jurikan oleh breeder *Omosako*


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


*HADIAH*
Jika ikan *laku* semua atau omset mencapai *150jt* maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut
*Grand Champion 15jt + Throphy
Reserve Grand Champ 10jt + Throphy
1st prize 7.5jt + Throphy
*Doorprize 1buah tiket Japan PP untuk keberangkatan bulan April 2020* _(jika ingin di uangkan senilai Rp 7.000.000,-)_

Jika tidak di bid semua atau omset tidak mencukupi maka hadiah menjadi
Grand Champion *6%* dari omset + Throphy
Reserve Grand champion *4%* dari omset + Throphy
1st Prize *3%* dari omset + Throphy
*Hadiah Doorprize tidak keluar

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Kujaku 1 - 10_: Show









upload

upload

upload

upload

upload

upload




*Spoiler* for _Kujaku 11 - 20_: Show





upload

upload

upload

upload

upload

upload

upload

upload

upload

upload




*Spoiler* for _Kujaku 21 - 30_: Show





upload

upload

upload

upload

upload

upload

upload

upload

upload

upload




*Spoiler* for _Kujaku 31 - 33_: Show





upload

upload

upload





*Vidio Ikan* _silahkan pilih setting dan memilih pixel HD untuk kualitas vidio yang bagus_

*Spoiler* for _Kujaku 1 - 33_: Show





















*Dibawah ini vidio Kujaku Omosako yang telah berusia 5-6tahun*

----------


## 29kois

#bid 31=4500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 07=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 1=4500
#bid 7=4500
#bid 11=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 7=4600

----------


## Febri12345

#bid 11=4600

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 4= 4500#bid 11= 4700

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 4700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 11=4800
#bid 17=4500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 17=5000
#bid 07=4800

----------


## Febri12345

#bid 11=4900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 11=5000

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 30= 4500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=4900

----------


## Rico Wenas

#bid 31=4600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 22=4500

----------


## Abc

#bid 07=5000

----------


## Abc

#bid 11=5400

----------


## Abc

#bid 7=5000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 2=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 29=4500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=5100

----------


## hero

#bid 5= 4500

----------


## Junaedy

#bid 22=4500

----------


## Junaedy

#bid22=5000

----------


## Junaedy

#bid 22=5000

----------


## Abc

#bid 7=5200

----------


## idung

#bid 7 =5400

----------


## Aminudin

#bid07=5300
#bid11=5300

----------


## Aminudin

#bid07=6100
#bid11=6100

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=5500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 2=4600

----------


## Abc

#bid 7=5600

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=5700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 19=4500

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 19=5000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 32=4500
#bid 33=4500

----------


## idung

#bid 7= 5800

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7= 5900

----------


## Ady

#bid 2= 4700

----------


## Ady

#bid 30= 4600

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 6000

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 17=5100

----------


## Febri12345

#bid 11= 6200

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 20=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 2=4800

----------


## pieth

25menit lg menuju ending. Di keker di keker
Hadiah utama belum keluar nih

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=6100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=5200

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 6200

----------


## idung

#bid 17= 5400

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=6300

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=5500

----------


## idung

#bid 11= 6300
#bid 19= 5100
#bid 31= 4700

----------


## Febri12345

#bid 11= 6400

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 17 = 5900

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 17=5600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=6000

----------


## idung

#bid 17= 6300

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 17 = 6500

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 6400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=4600

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=6500

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 31 = 5000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=5100

----------


## idung

#bid 17= 7200

----------


## hero

#bid 5=4700

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 17 = 7500
#bid 31= 5500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=4800

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 6600

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=6700

----------


## Ady

#bid 2= 4900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=5600

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 6700

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 6800

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 31 = 5800

----------


## hero

#bid 5= 4900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=5900

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=7000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 2=5000

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 7300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=5000

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=7700

----------


## pieth

Agar hadiah bisa keluar untuk ikan2 yg belum di bid 
OB diturunkan menjadi 3.5jt per ekor , happy bidding

Semoga di bid semua dan hadiah keluar thanks

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 8000

----------


## 29kois

#bid 11=6500

----------


## pieth

> Agar hadiah bisa keluar untuk ikan2 yg belum di bid 
> OB diturunkan menjadi 3.5jt per ekor , happy bidding
> 
> Semoga di bid semua dan hadiah keluar thanks


Ikan nomor
3 , 6 , 8 , 9 , 10 , 12 , 13 , 14 , 15 , 16 , 18 , 21 ,  23 , 24 , 25 , 26 , 27 , 28

Kolor basahhhhh sikat

----------


## Febri12345

#bid 11=6600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 27=3500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=8500

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hua hua hua tau aja ikan cakep

----------


## idung

#bid 17= 8100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 9=3500

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 8600

----------


## 29kois

#bid 11=6700

----------


## Febri12345

#bid 11 =6800

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=8800

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 14 = 3500

----------


## Ady

#bid 26= 3500

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 9000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 5=5200

----------


## 29kois

#bid 27=3600

----------


## Aaron Oei

#bid 26= 3600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=5300

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 5=5500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=5600

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 5=5700

----------


## Ady

#bid 26= 3700
#bid 27= 3700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=5800

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7=9100

----------


## Usen

#bid 7 = 9200

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 22= 5100

----------


## hsug

#bid 2= 5100

----------


## pieth

> #bid 7 = 9200


Sorry om usen telatttt haaaahaaa

----------


## pieth

Rekapan pemenang lelang sesuai di atas yah

Bagi teman2 yg ingin berpartisipasi KC kujaku dan tetap disertakan pada acara KC ikan yg belum di bid masih bisa di beli dengan harga 3.5jt per ekor nya , bisa kontek ke saya jika mau terima kasih

----------


## Usen

> Sorry om usen telatttt haaaahaaa


Jiahhhh...ketiduran

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
10/07 22:41:12
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 5,000,000.00
Kujaku 02
Ref 010224112411

----------


## 29kois

> Jiahhhh...ketiduran


mau take over om 😬

----------


## Usen

> mau take over om


Hahahaha....9juta ya

----------


## 29kois

> Hahahaha....9juta ya


Hahahaha..bisa dipertimbangkan

----------


## idung

#bid 17= 8100

----------


## pieth

Ikan nomor 6 di ambil oleh om Wilson Subandi

Ikan nomor 16 di ambil oleh om Dedy Tamara

----------


## pieth

Ikan2 dibawah masih available dan bisa di ikutkan KC
Dengan harga 3.5jt 

Batas waktu sampai dengan 13juli 2019

----------


## hero

#bid 21=3500

----------


## pieth

> #bid 21=3500


Oke om nomor 21 atas nama om Jimmy

----------


## toldhe

ternyata udah selesai ya...

----------


## pieth

> ternyata udah selesai ya...


Ya om , ikan2 yg masih available tetap bisa di bid dan ikut serta KC sampai dengan tgl 13juli 2019 dgn price 3.5jt

----------


## hero

No. 21 diganti dgn no. 15 ya om Pieth.....

----------


## frostbitez

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
19/07 11:04:05
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,500,000.00
kc an. frostbitez
Ref 019110405696

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nmr 15 atas nama om jimmy nugroho

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nmr 4 id hayoranindra

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nomor 7 id 29kois

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nomor 11 id febri12345

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nomor 26 27 30 id ady
Dan pembayaran ikan KC showa Ueno 4jt rupiah

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nomor 17 dan 19 id Idung

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nomor 14 id mattdemon

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nomor 22 id Junaedy

----------


## Saskiagotik

Ikan nomor 1 pindah atas nama Pak Anto Bandung

Bukti Pembayaran ikan nomor 1

----------


## Saskiagotik

Ikan Nomor 5 dan 31 pindah atas nama Robertus Wibisono Bali

----------


## Saskiagotik

Bukti Pembayaran ikan nomor 9 , 29 , 32 , 33 id Saskiagotik

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nomor 16 atas nama Dedy Tamara

----------


## Saskiagotik

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 5 dan 31 atas nama robertus

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## KobaKoi

Pembayaran ikan nomor 12 atas nama ronny kediri

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pieth

Ikan tambahan yg mengikuti KC adalah

Ikan nomor 6 (Wilson Subandi)
Ikan nomor 12 (Ronny Kediri)
Ikan nomor 15 (Jimmy Nugroho)
Ikan nomor 16 (Dedy Tamara)

Ikan nomor 7 di cancel karena bermasalah ketika karantina dan dana akan di refund 

Total Omset 22ekor 101.700.000
Berikut total Hadiah
GC 6% = Rp 6.102.000 ,-
RGC 4% = Rp 4.068.000 ,-
1st prize 3% = Rp 3.051.000 ,-

----------


## pieth

Terima kasih kepada teman2 yang ikut berpartisipasi dalam acara ini. Happy Keeping

Terima kasih juga untuk KOI-S . Sukses selalu

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Bentar lagi yah tgl 20 harap siap2 upload

----------


## pieth

Untuk kumpul foto dan Vidio yg awalnya deadline tanggal 20 maret , bisa mengumpulkan Foto dan Vidio paling lambat sampai dengan hari senin tanggal 23 maret yah. Jangan lupa untuk update teman teman

----------


## medicineman

Update ikan no.16

Size 56cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 2 size 60cm

----------


## pieth

Update nomor 4
64cm

----------


## pieth

Update ikan nomor 33
67cm


pic paste

----------


## pieth

Update nomor 27 55cm

----------


## pieth

Update nomor26 59cm

----------


## pieth

Update nomor 30
64cm

----------


## pieth

Update nomor 31
64cm

----------


## pieth

Update nomor 20
58cm

----------


## frostbitez

sori ini foto sama video terbaru size 58cm
no.20 ya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

wah... bagus2 jadinya

----------


## pieth

sehubungan awal nya kami ingin penjurian langsung oleh breeder nya. tetapi pada saat ini kondisi tidak memungkinkan karena COVID19 untuk dilakukan penjurian secara langsung di sana karena posisi agent kami yang agak jauh dari breeder Omosako. akan kami adakan Penjurian dengan cara tetap dijurikan oleh juri jepang foto vidio di kirimkan via WA . mohon maaf untuk keterlambatan hasil penjurian nya

----------


## pieth

Hasil Penjurian KC Omosako

GC ikan nomor 26 ( om Adi )


Reserve Grand Champion ikan nomor 2 ( om Herrydragon )


1st Prize ikan nomor 20 ( Om Hanjaya Salim)

----------


## Ady

Wuihh Alhamdulillah berkah Ramadhan
Congrats utk semua pemenang
Terima kasih JDKC

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Selamat ya Om Ady... :Yo: 





> Wuihh Alhamdulillah berkah Ramadhan
> Congrats utk semua pemenang
> Terima kasih JDKC

----------


## herrydragon

Thanks JDKC & Koi’s mantap2 ikan new importir  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## pieth

> Thanks JDKC & Koi’s mantap2 ikan new importir


Thank you koko nogo sudah ikut berpartisipasi , congrats yah

----------

